# Crypto Island Nano Cube journal (56KW)



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

I had an empty space in the corner of the living room, so I decided to set up a low tech nano tank after convincing the wife it'd be look a lot better than a little table with a boring lamp LOL

Almost evertything is a DIY project, except the tank, the lamps and the filter.

I called it 'Crypto Island' because I like Cryotocorine Wendtii Brown a lot and it's the center piece of the tank.

Here the specs :

Tank : 12"x12"x12" 6 mm. glass, I painted the back with 10 coats of black acrylic water based paint.



















The ca-nano-py : Aluminum frame with 6 mm. glass to prevent moisture in the CF lamps, with a dark walnut varnished pine wood cover.The cover has a mirror for reflection.22 Watts. 6500 K CF lamp. I put two extra sockets in case I want/need increase the light power.
































































The Filter is an Azoo Mignon 60, it's designed for 4 gallon aquariums, but I just need little watter movement, if I see the need of another one I'll buy it later



















No heater, the room temp is 70-74, so it's enough for my intended population (shrimp an some snails)

No Co2, but I left some space in the lower part of the stand for prevention.

Stand : 100% pine wood with dark walnut varnish.I put a piece of styrofoam between the tank & stand.





































Substrate : 1 bag of regular Seachem Fluorite. I rinsed it like mad, this thing is hard to wash, hehe. I used a vegetable strainer on a 5 gal bucket and ran water through it.I've always used this method, but this is my first time with fluorite.



















ON EDIT: Repeted pic


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I like your canopy idea. Where did you get those lights?


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Great start. I am looking forward to following your progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, great photos! Looks like you put a lot of thought and effort into this project. Can't wait to see it all planted! I was gonna ask, don't crypt wendtii browns get pretty large? I just sold a couple that were at least 20" tall, but I guess they grow pretty slowly.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Here, the planta and wood :

3 Mopani roots
1 Cryptocorine wendtii brown (centerpiece)
2 Microsorum Pteropus / Java Fern (in the back)
2 Anubias Nana (on the mopanis)
Some lilaeopsis Novae Zelandiae (foreground)
Some Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis (foreground)
Some Moss (sp?) tied tos a mopani root to 'hide' the fillter intake









































































I forgot to take pics of the MT (Java Fern), but you'll see them later.

Laying out (I changed the Java Fern and put two bigger ones):




























Cloudy , huh ?


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi guys, thanks for the kind words.

toofazt, I bought it in Wally World, lol its a General Electric CF screw-in bulb.

daFrimpster, I'm trying to put all the pics today, more to come in some minutes as I've finished last night.

esarkipato, I have 1 CWB in my 82 low tech planted tank and its only about 3 inches tall, so I thought it would be nice to have it in a nano.

On Edit : Spelling


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, these will be the last pics for now, the tank has been set up since Jan 28th, and I took these pics last night "the finished product", I had a little "accident" and broke the front glass grrr, but i will see how it goes and replace the tank later.














































I had to add some RO bottled water to clear up the tank, and it's not crystal clear yet, but it's clearer now.

Here is the hit in the glass, I hope it does not get worse.










Ok, this is all for now, I appreciate your patience to look so many pics, and I would like to know what you think about my tank.

Cheers from Mexico City !!


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Ernie (esarkipato) this is the Crypto WB I told you I have in my 82 :


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

That is a slick set up you made. Nice scaping too.


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm digging that light fixture man. It's a pretty nice setup you have there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Matt and deeplove, thanks for your compliments.

I was thinking about adding some little river rocks, what do you think ?


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

Naw. Just let that fill in a bit. Especially the foreground plants. Once the ferns and the moss start to grow back there, then you'll have some nice greens that will fill that space up.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the input deeplove, so I will let the lilaeopsis grow.

I would like to add a couple of pieces of narrow driftwood, like Manzanita's, they are beautiful, we'll see.

Regards,

G.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

nice little setup you got there. also nice scape. flourite is a PITA very dirty stuff

lookin good 

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Fish Newb, yes rising Fluorite is painful (and expensive too, LOL) Here the bag cost 28, go figure :eek5:


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

About the same over here too. It's like $20 - $25 depending if the LFS has a good day or not. God I hate to love them.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Guillermo said:


> Thanks for the kind words Fish Newb, yes rising Fluorite is painful (and expensive too, LOL) Here the bag cost 28, go figure :eek5:


not much worse than mine at $24 usd. thats why i didnt use it on 55g


just too dirty!

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Ooops, must be confusing C. W. brown with some other species, I'm no crypt expert. It looks REALLY good, the tank looks so much bigger than what it really is!


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Ernie I took these pics some minutes ago, just to see the difference between my 2 Crypto WB, they look very different.

This is the one in my Nano :










This is in my 82 gal.










I've noticed the new one has thicker and wider leaves and its darker than the old one (it has about 18 months in my 82)

Could it be the different temp and substrate between the tanks ?

Could it be the old one need some root tabs ?

Cheers


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

> not much worse than mine at $24 usd. thats why i didnt use it on 55g


Yep, the price is the reason I'm still thinking if I should re-scape my low tech 82 gal. and replace the gravel with a 50/50 Fluorite/Onyx mix :icon_roll


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Guillermo said:


> Yep, the price is the reason I'm still thinking if I should re-scape my low tech 82 gal. and replace the gravel with a 50/50 Fluorite/Onyx mix :icon_roll



if i was to redo my substraight i would do black sand and flora base on the bottom apposed to the top like i have it on....

-=- fish newb -=-

flourite isnt the only one out there


----------



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

*raises the dead*

Is this tank still running? If so, how bout an update?


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi NEN, this tank is very different know, I put the W.B. Crypt in my 82, it was too big. Now it has been redone and only has java moss and anubias (Calladifolia, Congensis, Barteri y Nana, I'm waiting to find a Coffefolia too).I've changed the tank too, the new one has finer silicone.

I will post some pics as soon as time allows me to do so.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

how about those pics?


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

VERY nice!!!


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi guys, thanks for your interest. I have not had time to post an update, in fact I will have to do it before I turn down this tank. I want to setup a 18-20 gal tank, but I need to turn down my 2 nanos.

Keep you posted.

Regards


----------

